# THE GREAT TOY THREAD.



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Squeaky tennis balls! Pogo would accept nothing other than a Kong SqueakAir. These left his teeth quite worn by the time he got old. 
Galen is equally obsessed with tennis balls, but I've managed to persuade him to accept Kong Squeezz and (for night) ChuckIt Glow Balls.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I think I will try the Kong Squeezz for Sisko. The only ball that he loved was a blue spiky Squeaky ball. It landed in the kitty box and had to be thrown away.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Nothing is better than LambChop :






Pet Supplies : Multipet Lamb Chop Classic Plush Toy (4 Sizes) (SM- 5" for Small Dogs) : Amazon.com


Find Multipet Lamb Chop Classic Plush Toy (4 Sizes) (SM- 5" for Small Dogs) and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I came in to second *lambchop. *This is Basil's favorite post-dinner toy to keep her entertained. Note: the whole "head" is a squeaker with a little squeaker in the tail, so it's a very intense squeaker...














Pet Supplies : Super Cute Animal Dog Toy (With Squeaker). 9.5-in. Greenbrier Kennel Club Skinny Plush Animal Ball Dog Toys assorted among cow, tiger, pig or bear : Amazon.com


Find Super Cute Animal Dog Toy (With Squeaker). 9.5-in. Greenbrier Kennel Club Skinny Plush Animal Ball Dog Toys assorted among cow, tiger, pig or bear and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie destroys tennis balls, so she has Kong Signature balls and Chuckit squeaky balls. And her Jolly ball soccer ball.

Ethical pet Skineez, especially her duck are also well loved. I like them, as they are stuffing free. She likes her Go dog dragon too.

Oh. And socks. Socks are GREAT toys
She tried a west paw Zogoflex toy at the last trainer we went to and went nuts about it, which is weird as she doesnt like plastic toys usually. Unless they are balls.

A small yorkie makes a great chase toy too, but her human isnt a fan of that game. She likes playing fetch with beef bones too, but for some reason i dont let those inside, either.


Honestly the most reliable way to tell if Annie will like a toy is to bring her with me toy shopping. Well, or answer the question 'is it a ball?'


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

For a small dog Beau is really pretty hard on toys. He has destroyed all the soft toys & rope toys that I've bought him, he's even gone through a couple of chew bones. 

So far these 2 are his favorites, and the ball has actually lasted a few months (though it has "lost" its squeak) . . .

Hartz Dura Play Ball
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hartz-Dura-Play-Ball-Natural-Latex-Dog-Toy-Large/16458276
Hartz Dura Play Rocket
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hartz-Dura-Play-Natural-Latex-Rocket-Dog-Toy-Large/394246637

Beau and his ball (ignore my ugly bath/laundry room it's going to be redecorated)


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Omega Paw Tricky Treat Ball, Large, Orange : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





This is one of our current favorites. Busy brain = happy poodle. It’s not the toughest though, so if a dog is a heavy chewer it may get destroyed.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Flat unstuffed orange fox with squeakers is Noelle's favorite toy to dismember. I mean, play with. She has also unstuffed quite a few Lamb Chop toys. Basically, Noelle thinks the whole point of a toy is to rip it into pieces and remove the squeaker. Did you know some squeakers are shaped like a heart? I think that's for dogs like Noelle who like to dismember their toys and remove their still beating hearts.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

Mine is a massive fan of: 

-The ethical pets skineez - she has 4 different animals of this kind and one of this which is still going loud with the noisy lol 
-Chuck it balls - rubber ones in large and regular and the bigger fetch ones as well 
-Nylabones: pretty much every different kind lol - I like to mix up her toys so she has a variety of sizes ranging from small to the bigger ones. I replace the nylabones when they start to get sharp...because I really don't enjoy stepping on one or holding them for her when they cut my hands lol. 
-West paw: rumbl (this is new), skamp, zwig, rumpus, Hurley  - in both small and large, jive, qwizl, toppl, bumi, tux and the frisbee
-Kongs: classic (red in small, medium and large as well as the puppy one in medium), goodie bone (extreme, puppy and the large classic), goodie ribbon (small and medium and extreme), gyro, jumbler in large and the classic and the extreme ball (in medium/large) 

Her current favourite is the ourpets IQ ball or the buster food cube (it's 15 years old lol)...if only they were quieter! She recently got a few Nina Ottosson toys (wobble bowl, challange sliderr, treat maze, and treat tumble) which she seems to like. I like them because it makes her use her brain and tires her out lol and I mix up which ones she get daily.


Her toys are cycled out to always keep them new.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has never really enjoyed toys. She will very, very occasionally chase a small one down the hall and take it back to her bed, but she isn't interested in chewing or retrieving or even tug. When she was fitter she liked sticks - I would find a soft, safe stick when we were out walking and throw it for her, and she would find it, carry it for a while, and then carefully hide it away from the path. She discovered early on that if you take things back to humans they just throw them away again, so always hides them carefully, in her bed at home or under bushes etc out walking. She does enjoy treat dispensing puzzle toys, so we have several of those. 

Sophy likes toys she can nibble on - IKEA mice and rats are her favourites. She plays tug with them, too, and shakes and kills them, but has not really chewed any of them, even as a puppy. But she always plays to her own rules - usually early evening, human on the floor, a few minutes of tug, a vigorous game of play wrestling, and then a bit of toy nibbling. She likes the puzzle toys too - on rainy days I set out a sort of hunt-the-treat playground, with tiny treats hidden in puzzles, under the squirrels in their log, etc, etc and that is very popular with both dogs.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Starmark Treat Dispensing Bob-a-Lot Dog Toy : Amazon.com


Find Starmark Treat Dispensing Bob-a-Lot Dog Toy and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Also the large size chuck it ball (orange w/blue stripe) and he has a few left barely of a blue ball that is softer and once had a squeaker. I wish I could find it again that is his very favorite, it doesn't have a brand on it. And of course his assortment of softies. His fav of those is this little orange triangle that I got him when he was little, still squeaks and in good shape, lower our cairn terrier now steals it and she is a destroyer of all toys though so far so good.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Lamb Chop is so cute; but Normie would put him on toast and have a sandwich. He eats/maims/destroys his soft toys. We're going to try the Ethical pet toys.

So he's pretty much limited to Kong toys at the moment. He especially likes the Kong Tugga Wubba. If he holds it in the middle and shakes his head hard enough, he thinks it's fighting back.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Pet Supplies : Plush Animal Toys : Fluff N Tuff Giant Sadie Bear : Amazon.com


Find Fluff N Tuff Giant Sadie Bear and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





I can’t say enough about how much I LOVE this bear. I had multiple giant Lamb Chops and hedge hogs, because they were always needing repairs. Buck likes a big stuffed toy, a LOT. Since he got Sadie, he never picks up Lamb Chop or the hedge hog. Fluff and Tuff is and brand that is not kidding.


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

Charlie has had his rubber fish for a year. Every other soft, chewable toy, rope, ball gets destroyed within hours. This fish is a throw toy, a tug toy, and his friend that he will have a squeaky conversation with while laying around the living room. We play with it several times a day, and it gets a beating, but pops back to its little fishy form every time! If it is ever destroyed I will definitely get another - but since it has survived puppy teeth I think it will live forever! (We also had the red spider for several months, but one of the legs got chewed off so he had to go.) 


https://www.amazon.com/Dog-Natural-Lead-Free-Chemical-Free-Standards/dp/B07567BC8W?ref_=ast_sto_dp


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> Pet Supplies : Plush Animal Toys : Fluff N Tuff Giant Sadie Bear : Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Find Fluff N Tuff Giant Sadie Bear and more at Amazon.com
> ...


I just ordered their Lobo Wolf for Peggy's Christmas present: Fluff & Tuff Lobo the Wolf Pup

Always a gamble using an unfamiliar online store, but it was $3 cheaper than the Amazon seller and seems to have shipped out quickly.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She’s gonna love Lobo. One and done for you


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> She’s gonna love Lobo. One and done for you


I've got my fingers crossed! It just arrived, but I'll keep it hidden until Christmas.

We impulsively bought her a big stuffed bear at Petco today, and she had that thing wide open within the hour and was tossing the squeaker in the air while she pranced around the living room. At least it kept her occupied while I put up the Halloween decorations.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Both of mine live for the large Chuck-it balls. In the house, Wren like the stuffies that have several small items inside another toy. He has a “bucket of chicken with chicken drumsticks”, an “aquarium with little fishies”, and a ”rocket with astronauts” that all squeak of course. Wren is so hard on the squeakers just biting hard repeatedly that he can kill them fairly fast. I think I need to order some of the Kong replacement squeakers.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy's toys that she _likes_ and have actually lasted are:

*JW Pets* 

Crackle Heads Ball








JW PET Crackle Heads Ball Dog Toy, Color Varies, Small - Chewy.com


Buy JW Pet Crackle Heads Ball Dog Toy, Color Varies, Small at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





*Planet Dog Orbee Tuff *

Soccer Ball





Planet Dog


Planet Dog by Outward Hound makes eco-friendly durable dog toys and treat dispensers. Check out Orbee-Tuff Snoop and Diamond Plate Ball!




planetdog.com





and Diamond Plate Ball








PLANET DOG Orbee-Tuff Diamond Plate Ball Tough Dog Chew Toy, Chrome, Large - Chewy.com


Buy Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff Diamond Plate Ball Tough Dog Chew Toy, Chrome, Large at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





*Horsemen's Pride*

Jolly Ball Horse Toy





Pet Supplies : Pet Toy Balls : Horsemen's Pride 10" Horse Jolly Ball Purple : Amazon.com


Find Horsemen's Pride 10" Horse Jolly Ball Purple and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Oh, and an old leather gardening glove. Lol. She likes whipping it around.

For smaller poodles that aren't aggressive chewers, I can't recommend these enough:



https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/jw-pet-isqueak-rubber-ball-dog-toy-small-1434357



We kept them stashed _everywhere_ for Gracie. I still occasionally find them. They are soft and squeaky and you can throw them quite far. Perfect for fetch on the beach. 

I assumed red toys were best for visibility, but she always gravitated to the blue ones and this image explains why:


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh, and an old leather gardening glove. Lol. She likes whipping it around.


Lol. That's so cute😆


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve been meaning to respond to this thread and finally getting to it. When the thread first started I was going to say Bobby’s treat dispensing toys. Well....that has ALL changed! He is obsessed with the soft latex squeeze toys that make noises. And I mean obsessed. I have to put them away as he just can’t stop himself. He can’t even go to bed if he has one. So they are his very special toys that only come out to play once in awhile. He is so gentle with them which I find so funny and interesting. It started with his chicken and now he has several.😉


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I pulled all the stuffing out of a generic Petco teddy bear that lasted less than a day with Peggy, and while it looks rather sad deflated like that, she still quite enjoys tossing it in the air, playing tug, and gnawing on it.

Tip: Put yak cheese or other hard chews inside! I put one in each limb (poor bear) and this keeps Peggy entertained for a while. She's especially cute in the morning when she "discovers" it again and pounces.

She probably keeps expecting it to disappear like all the other stuffed animals she's murdered.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> She’s gonna love Lobo. One and done for you


Couldn't wait 'til Christmas. Lol.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The thing about that brand is that they somehow can’t be eviscerated. One and done, and maybe a wash on gentle from time to time. Size three soccer balls are also a hit, but I’ve replaced more of them than Sadie the Bear


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> The thing about that brand is that they somehow can’t be eviscerated. One and done, and maybe a wash on gentle from time to time. Size three soccer balls are also a hit, but I’ve replaced more of them than Sadie the Bear


It's *amazing*! She went straight for what she thought were the weak spots and....nothing. 

So she tried harder. 

Nothing.

And harder! 

Nothing. 

Serious wow. Even if she magically tears it apart tomorrow, this is the longest any stuffed toy has ever survived her best efforts at destruction. Usually if she wants it open, it is wide open within minutes. I think she's a little annoyed. Lol. She keeps banging poor Lobo against the back of my legs while I'm in the kitchen.

"Um. Can you help me with this, please?"


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I could not be happier with a stuffie! Sadie is always there, maybe a bit crispy with saliva, but not leaking god knows what filling from a shaking, tooth full encounter. Buck knows her name too. “Get Sadie, bring the Bear”, he’s on it


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> I could not be happier with a stuffie! Sadie is always there, maybe a bit crispy with saliva, but not leaking god knows what filling from a shaking, tooth full encounter. Buck knows her name too. “Get Sadie, bring the Bear”, he’s on it


Lobo's ear mesh is showing, but the way these toys are stitched is how all dog toys should be stitched. Even though she's gotten into his ear, she can't get any further. 

Love it!

I hope lots of Poodle Forum poodles get these for Christmas.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I haven't been stalking this thread😐 Sisko has been on here I think😳


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Judydoodle said:


> Charlie has had his rubber fish for a year. Every other soft, chewable toy, rope, ball gets destroyed within hours. This fish is a throw toy, a tug toy, and his friend that he will have a squeaky conversation with while laying around the living room. We play with it several times a day, and it gets a beating, but pops back to its little fishy form every time! If it is ever destroyed I will definitely get another - but since it has survived puppy teeth I think it will live forever! (We also had the red spider for several months, but one of the legs got chewed off so he had to go.)
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dog-Natural-Lead-Free-Chemical-Free-Standards/dp/B07567BC8W?ref_=ast_sto_dp


Basil's finally playing with this. I was about ready to return it.







It took her 3 sessions to warm up to it and stopped barking at it. I think the big eyes freaked her out and the squeaker is super sensitive; not her typical plush squeaky toy.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What is this toy that cannot be immediately gutted? I have had to put Zoe poodle's stuffed toys away because the Opal the Lab just shreds them immediately.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy's toys that she _likes_ and have actually lasted are:
> 
> *JW Pets*
> 
> ...


What size balls do you get her? Or used to get her when she was younger? Did the ball/toy size change between when she was a young puppy to now? I have been searching for some toys for when Fenris comes home (he will be 9 weeks) but I'm unsure what ball size to get him.

Edit: He is a standard puppy.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Johanna said:


> What is this toy that cannot be immediately gutted? I have had to put Zoe poodle's stuffed toys away because the Opal the Lab just shreds them immediately.


I think this is it: "I just ordered their Lobo Wolf for Peggy's Christmas present: Fluff & Tuff Lobo the Wolf Pup"

I'm going to try a small F&T for Normie and that startling fish.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> What size balls do you get her? Or used to get her when she was younger? Did the ball/toy size change between when she was a young puppy to now? I have been searching for some toys for when Fenris comes home (he will be 9 weeks) but I'm unsure what ball size to get him.
> 
> Edit: He is a standard puppy.


You want them to be too big to get their mouth fully around. Dogs have airways that are quite big at the start, so even a tennis ball poses a choking hazard for a full-grown spoo. 

Peggy has both Orbee balls and the JW crackle ball in large. 

I would recommend going with this size from day 1, because you'll be tempted to keep the smaller balls around as your pup grows (unless there's someone you can hand them down to).


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You want them to be too big to get their mouth fully around. Dogs have airways that are quite big at the start, so even a tennis ball poses a choking hazard for a full-grown spoo.
> 
> Peggy has both Orbee balls and the JW crackle ball in large.
> 
> I would recommend going with this size from day 1, because you'll be tempted to keep the smaller balls around as your pup grows (unless there's someone you can hand them down to).


Thanks for that advice! I've been wondering myself whether I should just do that. And good to know about the tennis balls, I would not have thought of that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> What is this toy that cannot be immediately gutted? I have had to put Zoe poodle's stuffed toys away because the Opal the Lab just shreds them immediately.


24 hours! Still alive!

Here's where we ordered ours:









Search: 69 results found for "fluff & tuff"


Search: 69 results found for "fluff & tuff" - King Duke's




www.kingdukes.com





Peggy got the Lobo, and Mfmst's Buck is partial to Sadie.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Thanks for that advice! I've been wondering myself whether I should just do that. And good to know about the tennis balls, I would not have thought of that.


I'll be honest - we still sometimes throw them for Peggy. But I've read horror stories. And brand new tennis balls seriously smell so toxic.... They're probably not the greatest for our pups.

Those Orbee balls have been indestructible so far and actually smell good. And the JW Crackle Heads ball is irresistible to puppies. Much safer than giving old water bottles to crunch, that they can quickly destroy and swallow.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Groot and Snoop love Fluff and Tuff toys too! We have quite a few of them.. They like to play tug with Sonny the sloth (Snoop’s first puppy toy I got) and he’s still intact.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'll be honest - we still sometimes throw them for Peggy. But I've read horror stories. And brand new tennis balls seriously smell so toxic.... They're probably not the greatest for our pups.
> 
> Those Orbee balls have been indestructible so far and actually smell good. And the JW Crackle Heads ball is irresistible to puppies. Much safer than giving old water bottles to crunch, that they can quickly destroy and swallow.


Do you (or anyone) have any chew toys you'd recommend for standard puppies?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Not exactly a toy, but Boulder Dog, bison knee caps were satisfying and safe for my puppy, through adulthood. CET Enzymatic chews are great for their teeth. Buck had zero interest in Kong’s, Yak cheese, nylabones, rope toys.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Do you (or anyone) have any chew toys you'd recommend for standard puppies?


Variety! Variety! Variety! 

Peggy had durable toys that I would stuff and let her chew on her own. Kongs are the gold standard for this, and Peggy preferred their puppy line, which is pink or blue and made from a softer rubber. The Kong puppy tire is still a favourite. I'll stick kibbles around the inner rim with a dab of peanut butter. She also liked it with a frozen apple slice when she was still teething:










But in addition to these, I bought armloads of toys from discount bins, of every imaginable texture. This is a situation where quantity is key. You want one within arm's reach at all times, to satisfy all the different chewing phases your puppy will go through. (It sometimes changes hourly!) Just be sure to carefully supervise and immediately toss any toy that's starting to fall apart. Unravelling threads are a big one to watch for.

I supplemented these toys with frozen carrots or green beans (loved 'em), frozen washcloths (hated 'em), and lots of cardboard to shred in her pen.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> Not exactly a toy, but Boulder Dog, bison knee caps were satisfying and safe for my puppy, through adulthood. CET Enzymatic chews are great for their teeth. Buck had zero interest in Kong’s, Yak cheese, nylabones, rope toys.


I swear my dogs have always laughed at Nylabones. They didn't even know what to do with them.

But Peggy loves (and still loves) yak cheese. She still gives them a nibble almost every day, sometimes quite vigorously. She also loved bully sticks, but I couldn't handle the stink or the slime.

My approach was to hold these items during quiet chew time, and I love how Peggy still cuddles in close with her yak cheese.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'll be honest - we still sometimes throw them for Peggy. But I've read horror stories. And brand new tennis balls seriously smell so toxic.... They're probably not the greatest for our pups.


That is a problem with animal and kid toys, most of them aren't good for them😞. I did a thread about this a while ago. I am finally going to try Iheartdogs.com and see how it goes and will leave a review too. Their toys are supposed to be good for dogs without toxins. I'm going to get a Lobo for Sisko too.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> Not exactly a toy, but Boulder Dog, bison knee caps were satisfying and safe for my puppy, through adulthood. CET Enzymatic chews are great for their teeth. Buck had zero interest in Kong’s, Yak cheese, nylabones, rope toys.


Thanks! I'll look those up.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Is there any brand of Yak Cheese that's better than others? When I was looking at amazon reviews everything had a percentage of negative reviews (actually all dog stuff seems to have a good percentage of negative / this will kill your dog reviews, it's made me terrified of buying anything for the pup).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Is there any brand of Yak Cheese that's better than others? When I was looking at amazon reviews everything had a percentage of negative reviews (actually all dog stuff seems to have a good percentage of negative / this will kill your dog reviews, it's made me terrified of buying anything for the pup).


I know. I get so bogged down in reviews sometimes. My personal approach is to purchase from a retailer with excellent customer service, so at least I know they'll stand behind whatever they sell. Chewy is my go-to. Just be sure to monitor prices. They fluctuate all the time and it's not always cheaper to buy in larger volumes.

We've tried a few different brands and all have been fine: EcoKind, Bones & Chews, Yaky. Just sniff each one to make sure it has that signature smokey smell because I've read some reviews about mold. I've also read the recommendation to leave the package open rather than sealing it back up and potentially trapping moisture. 

Peggy's favourite is Yaky brand, but they make larger chunky crumbs (rather than parmesan-like shavings) and it's kind of a mess. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but I find the other ones last longer.


----------



## DNi (Apr 12, 2020)

Loki would like to thank everyone in this thread for putting together his birthday and Christmas wishlists for him. 

We got him the Kong Squeakair and even when we're not using it to play fetch with him, he's having a lot of fun batting it and chasing it around. Only issue now is stopping him from rolling it under cabinets/chairs/desks, then chewing on everything to get to it...


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

These are seriously awesome!!!
Bobby loves them. They are tough although I should say Bobby is not a power chewer. They really are great poodle toys!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I can't afford to return to this thread. Normie now has an ugly fish, a cute fox, an orange ball and a bilious yellow-green ball coming for Christmas.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy says this thread is awesome!


----------



## Gwendalion (Sep 15, 2020)

I assumed red toys were best for visibility, but she always gravitated to the blue ones and this image explains why:

View attachment 470080

[/QUOTE]
My heart dog would only play with red tennis balls. No other balls. I'd bought his breeder (a close friend) a tube of Bloomingdales tennis balls as a joke, his mom put 7 balls in the whelping box with the 7 puppies and he apparently imprinted on the red one. This was before the internet - the search for red tennis balls took a lot of my time!


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Is there any brand of Yak Cheese that's better than others? When I was looking at amazon reviews everything had a percentage of negative reviews (actually all dog stuff seems to have a good percentage of negative / this will kill your dog reviews, it's made me terrified of buying anything for the pup).


I buy from Bully’s Bunches - they’re the cheapest I’ve found in Canada and they last a long time. They have an American site as well. 
My spoo has had the same large one since the beginning of August and it has just over half left. I buy in the odourless bully sticks and yak chews in groups of 25 so I get a bigger discount because she’ll go through them anyways - though my bank account isn’t always impressed. 😂


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

This is a very expensive thread, Fenris! The dog section of my Christmas list is now larger than the people section. 

Anyone have favourite Nina Otterson/other puzzle toys? We just got 3 on the local buy and sell, and both dogs adore them. Trixie will even eat her kibble when it is put in one lol. I suspect they will enter regular rotation, but that both dogs will surpass 2/3 that we got by Christmas. 

We have :





Dog Smart Treat Dispensing Dog Toy Brain and Exercise Game for Dogs by Nina Ottosson: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca







Amazon.ca











Dog Casino Treat Dispensing Dog Toy Brain and Exercise Game for Dogs by Nina Ottosson : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





I also have a kong wobbler that Annie enjoys whacking

The casino is definitely the hardest.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If Buck were reading this thread with his Christmas stocking in mind, he would wish for Barkworthie’s Tripe Treats. He has Sadie, his soccer balls and one iconic opossum with a rope tail. I need to Marie Kondo the rest, wash and store them for post pandemic donation. I regret getting most of the toys he has, except for the teething tug toys, balls, Sadie and the flirt pole. Both of us are fans of flirt poles. You will always find me recommending them to new poodle owners. The one we got was a sturdy leather lure. I believe I found it on Amazon as Puppy Lure Pole.


----------



## DNi (Apr 12, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> This is a very expensive thread, Fenris! The dog section of my Christmas list is now larger than the people section.
> 
> Anyone have favourite Nina Otterson/other puzzle toys? We just got 3 on the local buy and sell, and both dogs adore them. Trixie will even eat her kibble when it is put in one lol. I suspect they will enter regular rotation, but that both dogs will surpass 2/3 that we got by Christmas.
> 
> ...


We have the first one on your list! But Loki can only use it under close supervision as he sometimes thinks the bones are fun to steal and chew on once he's done finding the treats.

We also have this: Trixie Mad Scientist Turn Around Activity Strategy Game Dog Toy, Level 2 - Chewy.com

It's a bit of a pain to disassemble for cleaning (drooly spoo who thinks licking at it is more effective than pawing at it), but it's pretty well-constructed, he can't run off with the pieces, and we can change the difficulty by changing the lids and/or size of the treats.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Did I forget to mention Peggy's absolute _favourite_ ball???

Wool dryer balls:
























3-pack Wool Dryer Balls - MightyNest


This set of 3 dryer balls are made of 100% premium New Zealand wool. Adding wool dryer balls to your dryer will help soften your clothes (without the use of...




mightynest.com





She is verrrrry gentle with them, and will often initiate games of "lazy ball" where we basically just sit on the couch together and hand it back and forth.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Just got in the Lobo Wolf - late birthday for Asta - He has so much excitement! Chew on it, carries it around, shakes it and he loves to make it squeak. He is absolutely crazy. Thanks Peg.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Just got in the Lobo Wolf - late birthday for Asta - He has so much excitement! Chew on it, carries it around, shakes it and he loves to make it squeak. He is absolutely crazy. Thanks Peg.


Haha! So cute. I can picture it perfectly. What a lovely late birthday gift for dear Asta.

Peggy's love for Lobo continues, and we've put in an order for a Christmas Sadie bear at our local pet boutique. Can't thank you enough for the tip, @Mfmst!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy says this thread is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 470373
> 
> ...


 I can't even with baby Peggy and Lobo😢


PeggyTheParti said:


> Did I forget to mention Peggy's absolute _favourite_ ball???
> 
> Wool dryer balls:
> 
> ...


Those were one of Dax's favorite toys. She would steal them from the dryer and destroy them if left alone with them too long🤣


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I am so happy that everyone and their Poodles think that this is an awesome thread😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I have lost $32 😢 Snuffle mat from Iheartdogs.com It's going to be worth it, I HOPE!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

The snuffle mat was worth it, but I lost it😔. I got Goose's toys from this cool place West Paw, Inc. all her toys from there have survived this long, expect for Bob the bison. Bob was destroyed in a few days. Do PF Peeps have any toy updates?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ritter is in his post-teething chewing stage. He currently enjoys a JW Pets chicken. He I hear him working on the beak and comb during quiet hours of the night. He rarely squeaks the toy; it seems to be more about working his jaws on the narrower part of the toy.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe loves to fetch this stick outside: 








KONG Squeezz Stick Dog Toy, Color Varies, Large - Chewy.com


Buy KONG Squeezz Stick Dog Toy, Color Varies, Large at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com




It’s fun because it’s heavy and kind of crinkly like a water bottle. She likes to fetch it more than balls. 

Phoebe loves this big ball. It makes a fun noise, but I don’t think it’s going to be very durable:








PETLOU Fleece Ball Plush Dog Toy, 10-in - Chewy.com


Buy Petlou Fleece Ball Plush Dog Toy, 10-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





But her most favorite toys are water bottles and toilet paper rolls. 🤣


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This week the favorite chew toy is the pair of $60 New Balance insoles Ritter stole from the top shelf of my shoe rack. (These insoles were purchased to replace the insoles Galen had previously stolen from my New Balance sneakers.) Ritter rates them 10/10. Nice odor, durable, just the right shape for a good game of tug with one's stepbrother. 

My replacement replacement insoles are a $12 pair from Walgreens.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> This week the favorite chew toy is the pair of $60 New Balance insoles Ritter stole from the top shelf of my shoe rack. (These insoles were purchased to replace the insoles Galen had previously stolen from my New Balance sneakers.) Ritter rates them 10/10. Nice odor, durable, just the right shape for a good game of tug with one's stepbrother.
> 
> My replacement replacement insoles are a $12 pair from Walgreens.


Hope that’s coming out of Ritter’s allowance!

Peggy’s currently into an Orbee-Tuff ball I got at Sierra Trading Post, but a boring old tennis ball has been her #1 love for quite a while now. She is so gentle with it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> This week the favorite chew toy is the pair of $60 New Balance insoles Ritter stole from the top shelf of my shoe rack. (These insoles were purchased to replace the insoles Galen had previously stolen from my New Balance sneakers.) Ritter rates them 10/10. Nice odor, durable, just the right shape for a good game of tug with one's stepbrother.
> 
> My replacement replacement insoles are a $12 pair from Walgreens.


I hope it's coming out of Ritter's allowance too and that he goes to buy you a new pair.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty love love loves his pink frisbee made for puppies, nice and soft. Used to belong to my beloved collie, Tass (rip). He barks with excitement when I ask 'ready'? Before throwing it!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Has anyone tried Bark Box's Super Chewers? 🤔I'm thinking about trying it for Goose because I don't think the regular Bark Box would make it against her.


----------

